# Please explain housekeeping credits and booking/cancellation fees



## Charlie Bravo (May 31, 2016)

I have read where people have more housekeeping than they can use. And some others say they ran out. What does this mean?

I have also heard that you can make so many reservations before they charge a fee? 

Details would be great. New guy here just gearing up to buy resale. 

Thanks Tuggers!


----------



## scootr5 (May 31, 2016)

I would start by reading the advice article. There are a few things out of date, but it will cover the basics you should know before jumping in to any purchase.


----------



## ronparise (May 31, 2016)

simply put, 1) after every visit  the rooms have to be cleaned.And these cleanings cost money  and 2) wyndhan charges a transaction fee for every transaction

However every account is allocated a certain number of housekeeping and transaction credits, you are only charged if you exceed your allocation, 
All VIP owners get unlimited housekeeping and Gold and Platinum VIPs get unlimited transactions

read page 338 of the directory for details
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/


----------



## bendadin (May 31, 2016)

Now I have a question.

Guest confirmation certificates:

$129 extra when booking by phone. Is there a different fee if online, if that is possible.

I bought a biennial WBC resale. The thinking was that our kids could use it as well so should I be putting my adult children on the deed? I live in a tenancy in its entirety state.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 1, 2016)

every account gets one guest confirmation included. Silver VIP get 5, Gold gets 10 and Platinnm get 15 per million of VIP qualified points

The fee if you call in is $129, online is $99... see page 339 of the directory for details

add the various names to the deed to save guest fees, There are other reasons to have multiple names on the deeds too, for example to have multiple reservations inside 15 days before check in and to avoid probate at your death



Id like to suggest that you will never even think of all the questions to ask, before you buy and you wont figure out exactly how to use this stuff before you buy either..  You have to do the best you can (like by reading through the owners directory and through old threads TUG)  By all means, ask questions, but at some point you have to pull the trigger. and you will have to do it knowing you wont know everything

This stuff is supposed to be fun... now that you bought something...start to enjoy it


----------



## Charlie Bravo (Jun 1, 2016)

ronparise said:


> simply put, 1) after every visit  the rooms have to be cleaned.And these cleanings cost money  and 2) wyndhan charges a transaction fee for every transaction
> 
> However every account is allocated a certain number of housekeeping and transaction credits, you are only charged if you exceed your allocation,
> All VIP owners get unlimited housekeeping and Gold and Platinum VIPs get unlimited transactions
> ...



Thanks for sharing that link Ron. I have a book at home but the online version is so convenient!


----------



## bendadin (Jun 1, 2016)

ronparise said:


> every account gets one guest confirmation included. Silver VIP get 5, Gold gets 10 and Platinnm get 15 per million of VIP qualified points
> 
> The fee if you call in is $129, online is $99... see page 339 of the directory for details
> 
> ...



Thank you for all of your help. I couldn't see the $99 online fee on that page, but then I am battling small font and old eyes.

We did just buy an even WBC resale so we are in the dark ages, not knowing how exactly everything will work so the questions are starting to swirl.

I am looking for an odd use year to compliment that even one so maybe I'll add names on the next one.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 1, 2016)

ronparise said:


> ....<snip>
> Id like to suggest that you will never even think of all the questions to ask, before you buy and you wont figure out exactly how to use this stuff before you buy either..  You have to do the best you can (like by reading through the owners directory and through old threads TUG)  By all means, ask questions, but at some point you have to pull the trigger. and you will have to do it knowing you wont know everything
> 
> This stuff is supposed to be fun... now that you bought something...start to enjoy it





bendadin said:


> Thank you for all of your help. I couldn't see the $99 online fee on that page, but then I am battling small font and old eyes.
> 
> We did just buy an even WBC resale so we are in the dark ages, not knowing how exactly everything will work so the questions are starting to swirl.
> 
> I am looking for an odd use year to compliment that even one so maybe I'll add names on the next one.



Several years ago, the _mantra_ for the Wyndham thread here on TUG was to READ the Member Directory 3 times .. each time using a different color highlight marker.

If YOUR kid or grandkid paid $20000 for a semester or two at college, you would EXPECT them to forego Frat parties and football games to 'HIT THE BOOKS'. Is this Wyndham purchase and ongoing fees any different? Sunk money on your part and continuing MFs ... so spend the time and effort to LEARN IT to USE IT after spending the money.

I had a friend who was a retired elementary school principal .. spent $30,000 with Wyndham after I spent hundreds of hours telling/teaching. He KNEW he could be like me and believed the well dressed and attractive grey hair SALES WOMAN. Then, he tried to book stuff but expected ME to sit there and explore his options... do it for him. *And he WHINED all the time and refused to read the Member's Directory*. He bragged how much money he had in the bank, how smart he was, etc .. but expected me to do all the work of planning ... and LOVED to change plans if something else got his attention.  He eventually PAID a company (PCC most likely) and then WHINED about how much money he lost on this timeshare thing.

He refused to acknowledge HE had to learn "the game" and "play the system" ... I tried to explain, YOUR money and YOUR vacation .... then YOU have to PLAN and commit at least 10 months in advance. Dang, he was retired and had no major health issues and was pulling in over $125,000 yearly with NO BILLS on retirement. He told me he could NOT READ WELL ... I should just do it for him ... him being the retired elementary school principal.:annoyed:


----------



## raygo123 (Jun 1, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Several years ago, the _mantra_ for the Wyndham thread here on TUG was to READ the Member Directory 3 times .. each time using a different color highlight marker.
> 
> If YOUR kid or grandkid paid $20000 for a semester or two at college, you would EXPECT them to forego Frat parties and football games to 'HIT THE BOOKS'. Is this Wyndham purchase and ongoing fees any different? Sunk money on your part and continuing MFs ... so spend the time and effort to LEARN IT to USE IT after spending the money.
> 
> ...


And that pretty much sums up the problem with our education system today. A bunch of lazy bums who get promoted beyond their capabilities or are just filling space because they can't get fired

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Jun 1, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Several years ago, the _mantra_ for the Wyndham thread here on TUG was to READ the Member Directory 3 times .. each time using a different color highlight marker.
> 
> If YOUR kid or grandkid paid $20000 for a semester or two at college, you would EXPECT them to forego Frat parties and football games to 'HIT THE BOOKS'. Is this Wyndham purchase and ongoing fees any different? Sunk money on your part and continuing MFs ... so spend the time and effort to LEARN IT to USE IT after spending the money.
> 
> ...



If he was the principal, imagine the students!


----------



## bendadin (Jun 2, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Several years ago, the _mantra_ for the Wyndham thread here on TUG was to READ the Member Directory 3 times .. each time using a different color highlight marker.



I just printed out the points section and I will read, read, read. 

Questions that I am looking to answer:

We signed documents last week for a even year WBC. So if this does take 180 days to close, my window for use will be very small. Is my only option to deposit to RCI since I won't be able to credit pool?

Do I get a guest certificate and HK on my odd year?

If I get an annual or odd year contract, does everything pool together in my own account?

Off to read. And I will be calling.


----------



## OddYear (Jun 2, 2016)

bendadin said:


> I just printed out the points section and I will read, read, read.
> 
> Questions that I am looking to answer:
> 
> ...



Assuming you're non-VIP, for your Even Use Year contract, you'll get -
 * One complimentary reservation transaction on every Jan 1,
 * One complimentary guest cft on every Jan 1,
 * Twice your contract Points and HK credits on Jan 1 of Odd year,

Unused reservation transaction and guest cft are gone/forfeited at the end of the first (non-use) calendar year. Points and HK credits remain till the end of use year (in your case, the Even year).

So, if e.g., you have a 77K EOY (Every Other Year) contract, you will be allotted 154K points, 154 HK credits, 1 guest cft and 1 reservation transaction at the beginning of 2017. If you don't book anything in 2017 (either for use during ERP in 2017 or for travel in 2018), you lose one guest cft and reservation transaction at the end of 2017, even though your points and HK credits are alive and available for use till end of 2018. Also, if you make two separate reservations on two separate days in 2017, you will need to pay for one reservation transaction as you get only one free per calendar year. Same with guest cft.

I've argued with Wyndham about the calendar year expiry and availability of Guest Cft and Reservation Transaction even though all my points and HK credits are alive till the end of the use year and available for ERP in the non-use year. But they say that's how the program is designed.

I have a single Odd Use Year contract, no experience with multiple contracts. I signed my contract in an odd year and did not have any points alloted for use for the remainder of that year, so no question of depositing in RCI or wasting points that year. It may be the same for you for 2016 that perhaps you won't have any points for use this year from this EOY contract. Call Wyndham and verify.


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 2, 2016)

OddYear said:


> if e.g., you have a 77K EOY (Every Other Year) contract, you will be allotted 154K points, 154 HK credits, 1 guest cft and 1 reservation transaction at the beginning of 2017. If you don't book anything in 2017 (either for use during ERP in 2017 or for travel in 2018), you lose one guest cft and reservation transaction at the end of 2017, even though your points and HK credits are alive and available for use till end of 2018. Also, if you make two separate reservations on two separate days in 2017, you will need to pay for one reservation transaction as you get only one free per calendar year. Same with guest cft..




This is not correct. A 77000 EOY would not get 154,000 in the use year. A 154,000 would, but would also get 2 reservation transactions in the use year.


----------



## OddYear (Jun 2, 2016)

The 154K points are given at the beginning of the *non-use* year (2017 in the example of OP's Even Use year contract) for a 77K points contract and are available for use in the use year (2018). One reservation transaction per calendar year for a 77K points contract (one each for non-use and one for use to lapse on Dec 31 if unused). That's how my contract works. I've verified the transaction issue N # of times with Wyndham hoping that something would have changed .


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 2, 2016)

This is a terminology difference. Your deed will say 77,000, biennial odd. It's commonly referred to as 154,000 odd. You get no points in the even year, and 154,000 in the odd. I've never owned only one EOY, but I know on the ones I do have I get 1 reservation transaction for every 77,000 points in the account on January 1st of the use year. Also, very account gets at least one, no matter how many points you have. I would think you would get one in the even year, and two in the odd.


----------



## OddYear (Jun 3, 2016)

You're probably right about terminology but I'm 100% sure that I do NOT get 2 free transactions in my use year. I've paid the fees for the second transaction in the use year thinking that I would have two free transactions since I did not make any reservations in the non-use year. That's when I learned that the allotment and validity of guest cft and reservation transactions is strictly per calendar year and one gets 1 transaction per 77K points of one's contract per year, whether it's use year or not.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 3, 2016)

That's right, because financially it's like you have 77k every year, and you pay MFs monthly based on that whether it's your use or non-use year. So in that case you'd get one free RT per calendar year.

I don't understand the argument or assumption that one should get more RTs in the use year vs. the off year, because whether I'm using ARP at 13 months or making a reservation at 10 months, chances are greater that I'm actually making the reservation during the off-year. Only if I'm making a last-minute reservation or a reservation for the last two months of the year (which I'm typically not) will I be using my RT in the same calendar year as the reservation. It makes sense to me that they're spread out evenly, as is the billing.


----------



## OddYear (Jun 3, 2016)

I don't expect more/fewer than 1RT/77K points for my biennial contract. However, since the allotment and usage of points and HK credits for biennial contracts is slightly different from single year contracts [*], I think it would be fairer to grant 2RTs/154K points when the 154K points are allotted at the beginning of the non-use year. Then, I am free to use the RTs just as I use my points. If I use up both RTs in the non-use year, I don't get any additional free ones for the use year. Nothing in my contract requires me to book anything in my non-use year in the use-it-or-lose-it sense. Single year contract owners lose their points at the end of that year (not counting credit pooling etc). I don't do ARP or advance travel bookings, and a biennial contract makes sense for my life and limitations, except for this RT "penalty".


[*] -
During the non-use year, 
 - I have full access to 154K points to be used in the non-use year, if booked within ERP.
 - I have full access to 154K points to be used in the use year, with appropriate advance booking windows.

During the use year, 
 - I have full access to 154K points to be used that year, with appropriate advance booking windows, assuming no bookings were made in the previous non-use year.

Owners with single year 77K points contracts don't get 2 yrs worth of points to use in a similar fashion, so a stricter allotment of 1RT/77K points per calendar year may make more sense for their contracts.


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 3, 2016)

OddYear said:


> [*] -
> During the non-use year,
> - I have full access to 154K points to be used in the non-use year, if booked within ERP.



I'm not sure I understand what you mean here.

Short of credit pooling, there is no way to use the 154,000 points in the non-use year for ARP. If you have an odd year contract, you can not make a reservation with a check in date in an even year. For example, you cant use ARP on January 1 2017 to book a December  30, 2017 check in.


----------



## OddYear (Jun 3, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you mean here.
> 
> Short of credit pooling, there is no way to use the 154,000 points in the non-use year (ARP or not). If you have an odd year contract, you can not make a reservation with a check in date in an even year. For example, you cant use ARP on January 1 2017 to book a December  30, 2017 check in.



I've done it without credit pooling in the past. 
For my Odd Use Year contract, I booked something in Aug of an even year for use in Oct of that same year. You have to be in ERP to borrow from the Use Year.

Just to double check, I tried again just now. It allows me to book for next week's stay using 2017 points that are not in credit pool.


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 3, 2016)

OddYear said:


> I've done it without credit pooling in the past.
> For my Odd Use Year contract, I booked something in Aug of an even year for use in Oct of that same year. You have to be in ERP to borrow from the Use Year.
> 
> Just to double check, I tried again just now. It allows me to book for next week's stay using 2017 points that are not in credit pool.



I figured out what you meant and was editing my post as you typed this. *E*xpress Reservation Period - I was reading it as *A*dvance Reservation Period.


----------



## OddYear (Jun 3, 2016)

Ah, all those TLAs (Three Letter Acronyms)...


----------

